# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  پرستاری شهرستان ها

## konkur100

سلام
کسی اطلاعاتی داره که پرستاری شهرستان ها حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای منطقه 2 داشجو جذب میکنه ؟؟؟ من تا 30 هزار منطقه 2 شنیده بودم .

----------


## Swallow

تو سایت قلمچی هست عزیز !
من تا 36 هزار هم شنیدم ولی باز یه نگاهی بنداز !

----------


## konkur100

> تو سایت قلمچی هست عزیز !
> من تا 36 هزار هم شنیدم ولی باز یه نگاهی بنداز !


کدوم قسمت هست ؟ میشه لینک بدین ؟
درضمن اینکه میگن تا 90 هزار شهرستان ها پرستاری آزاد میگیرن حقیقت داره ؟؟!! چرا آخه !!!!!!

----------


## quf

> کدوم قسمت هست ؟ میشه لینک بدین ؟
> درضمن اینکه میگن تا 90 هزار شهرستان ها پرستاری آزاد میگیرن حقیقت داره ؟؟!! چرا آخه !!!!!!


نه من دوستم پارسال با 22 هزار پرستاری اراک آزاد قبول شد

----------


## rezagmi

> کدوم قسمت هست ؟ میشه لینک بدین ؟
> درضمن اینکه میگن تا 90 هزار شهرستان ها پرستاری آزاد میگیرن حقیقت داره ؟؟!! چرا آخه !!!!!!


نه دیگه در این حد!!

----------


## konkur100

> نه دیگه در این حد!!


تو انتخاب رشته قلم چی نوشته ! یکی از دوستان ما هم گفته بود که دانشگاه آزاد سمنان تا 50 هزار هم پرستاری میگیره و رتبه خودش 39 هزار بود ! دانشگاه آزاد تنکابن تا 160 هزار کشوری گرفته تو انتخاب رشته قلمچی

----------


## konkur100

> نه من دوستم پارسال با 22 هزار پرستاری اراک آزاد قبول شد


22 هزار که دولتی شهرستان میآورد براحتی !

----------


## quf

> 22 هزار که دولتی شهرستان میآورد براحتی !


نه شما برو سایت کانون پرستاری اراک دولتی رو ببین

----------


## quf

> 22 هزار که دولتی شهرستان میآورد براحتی !



ببین آخرین رتبه منطقه 2 که گرفته 18 هزار بوده

----------


## konkur100

> ببین آخرین رتبه منطقه 2 که گرفته 18 هزار بوده


آها ایشون فقط اراک میخواستن پس . من منظورم شهرستان های دیگه بود که تا 35 هزار هم میگرفتن . درضمن قلمچی که همه قبولی های این رشته در این دانشگاه رو نمیزنه که شما بفهمی ایشون آخرین بودن یا نه !

----------


## رحيمي

سلام 
رتبه بالاتر از 30000 منطقه 2 احتمال قبولی در رشته پرستاری خيلی ضعيفه ، اگرم جايی مشاهده كردين دقت نماييد كه احتمالا برای آن منطقه يا استان سهميه ی جداگانه در نظر گرفته بودند ( سهميه مناطق محروم ، دارای تعهد ) .

----------


## konkur100

> سلام دوستان.امیدوارم که تو ایام عید به خوبی مطالعه کرده باشین و سال نو همگی هم مبارک.من دانشجوی داروسازی مشهد هستم.رتبم1222کنکور94 هست.اگه کمکی در زمینه مشاوره خواستین من در خدمتم.خوشحال میشم کمکی کرده باشم.


شما اطلاعاتی دارین در مورد حداکثر رتبه پرستاری چه آزاد یه دولتی  ؟

----------


## konkur100

> سلام 
> رتبه بالاتر از 30000 منطقه 2 احتمال قبولی در رشته پرستاری خيلی ضعيفه ، اگرم جايی مشاهده كردين دقت نماييد كه احتمالا برای آن منطقه يا استان سهميه ی جداگانه در نظر گرفته بودند ( سهميه مناطق محروم ، دارای تعهد ) .



دوست عزیز پس این چی میگه ؟؟!!!!

----------


## rezagmi

> تو انتخاب رشته قلم چی نوشته ! یکی از دوستان ما هم گفته بود که دانشگاه آزاد سمنان تا 50 هزار هم پرستاری میگیره و رتبه خودش 39 هزار بود ! دانشگاه آزاد تنکابن تا 160 هزار کشوری گرفته تو انتخاب رشته قلمچی


فکر کردم رتبه منطقه میگید!

----------


## konkur100

> فکر کردم رتبه منطقه میگید!


نه گفته بود 50 هزار منطقه 2 . خب این انتخاب رشته قلم چی زده تا 140 هزار کشوری مگه نمیشه یه رتبه حدود 70 یا 80 هزار منطقه 2 ؟؟؟ اگه اشتباه میکنم منو متوجه کنید

----------


## rezagmi

> نه گفته بود 50 هزار منطقه 2 . خب این انتخاب رشته قلم چی زده تا 140 هزار کشوری مگه نمیشه یه رتبه حدود 70 یا 80 هزار منطقه 2 ؟؟؟ اگه اشتباه میکنم منو متوجه کنید


آره تقریبا نصف میشه
حدود 65 تا 70 هزار منطقه دو میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## konkur100

> آره تقریبا نصف میشه
> حدود 65 تا 70 هزار منطقه دو میشه


پس حق با من بود !!! تعجب نداشت که

----------


## Masoume

> سلام
> کسی اطلاعاتی داره که پرستاری شهرستان ها حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای منطقه 2 داشجو جذب میکنه ؟؟؟ من تا 30 هزار منطقه 2 شنیده بودم .


با رتبه سنجیده نمیشه..بیشتر تراز علمیه...

----------


## konkur100

> با رتبه سنجیده نمیشه..بیشتر تراز علمیه...


حالا قلمچی رتبه رو ملاک قرار داده . نه تراز رو

----------


## bahman seraj

تراز آخرین قبولی های تکمیل ظرفیت مهر94 دانشگاه آزاد :: کنکور100

----------


## Asb

سلام دوستان پرستاری تراز مهمه یا رتبه سراسری یا رتبه زیرگروه؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام
> کسی اطلاعاتی داره که پرستاری شهرستان ها حداکثر تا چه رتبه ای منطقه 2 داشجو جذب میکنه ؟؟؟ من تا 30 هزار منطقه 2 شنیده بودم .


بستگی به بوم تون داره.ولی معمولا آخرررر آخر که تعهدی هم هست 20 هزاره.استان خراسان سال گذشته برای کاشمر تا 20 هزار گرفت

----------


## konkur100

> بستگی به بوم تون داره.ولی معمولا آخرررر آخر که تعهدی هم هست 20 هزاره.استان خراسان سال گذشته برای کاشمر تا 20 هزار گرفت


20 هزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!! اونم آزاد ؟!!! دارین اشتباه میکنید . دولتی  علوم پزشکی بابل بومی تا 19 هزار گرفته . دولتی من تا 35 هزار شهرستان ها شنیدم

----------


## mehdi.m

> 20 هزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!! اونم آزاد ؟!!! دارین اشتباه میکنید . دولتی  علوم پزشکی بابل بومی تا 19 هزار گرفته . دولتی من تا 35 هزار شهرستان ها شنیدم


نه من کی گفتم آزاد؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سراسری میگم
آزاد هم تا 30 هزار
منطقه 2 سراسری تا 35 هزار امکان نداره

----------


## konkur100

> نه من کی گفتم آزاد؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> سراسری میگم
> آزاد هم تا 30 هزار
> منطقه 2 سراسری تا 35 هزار امکان نداره


*خب ببینید بدون نداشتن اطلاعات بازم دارین اشتباه میکنید ! آزاد خیلی بیشتر از این رتبه ها رو میگیره دوست عزیز ! شما حتما یه سر بزن سایت قلم چی تو قسمت انتخاب رشته آزاد . درضمن دولتی 30 هزار گرفتن و هست تو سایت قلم چی . 
*

----------


## mahsa92

فك كن ازاد پرستاري تا ٣٠هزار بگيره
خنده داره
بشينين به همين اميد تا بگيره هههه

(منطقه هاي يك و سه رو ميگم از دو اطلاع ندارم)

----------


## negar~

پرستاری دولتی ساری چطور؟؟؟؟
اونجا رو کسی می دونه چه خبره؟؟؟
تا چند هزار میگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## konkur100

> فك كن ازاد پرستاري تا ٣٠هزار بگيره
> خنده داره
> بشينين به همين اميد تا بگيره هههه
> 
> (منطقه هاي يك و سه رو ميگم از دو اطلاع ندارم)


یعنی چی ؟ منظورت چیه ؟ از رو مدرک حرف بزن لطفا !!!! نه هر چی تو دلت امد بنویسی ! دیگه خواهشا با نظرات ما رو به فیض نرسون . باشه ؟ آفرین !!!!!

----------


## konkur100

> پرستاری دولتی ساری چطور؟؟؟؟
> اونجا رو کسی می دونه چه خبره؟؟؟
> تا چند هزار میگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تا 19 هزار گرفته . این خانوم  mahsa92 مشخصه که اصلا اطلاعی ندارن . توجهی نکنید . اطلاعات لازم تو سایت قلم چی هم هست

----------


## mahsa92

> یعنی چی ؟ منظورت چیه ؟ از رو مدرک حرف بزن لطفا !!!! نه هر چی تو دلت امد بنویسی ! دیگه خواهشا با نظرات ما رو به فیض نرسون . باشه ؟ آفرین !!!!!


اينكه من بخوام نظر بدم به شما ربط نداره دليل نداره از كسي اجازه بگيرم بچه جون
باشه؟
افرين!
دليل اول:تخمين كانون راست ميگه؟!تخمين ازاد كانون كاملا درسته ولي براي سال ٩٢عه
٢: همه ميدونين كه طرفيت ها تغيير كرده 
٣:همه ميدونيم كه پرستاري تفكيك جنسيتي شد امسال(٩٤) پس اين شانس برا دخترا بد ترم هست!
٤:تراز اخرين فرد قبولي رو تو تخمين كنكور گرينه دو بزن رتبش ميشه حدود١٧-١٨هزار منطقه سه (تازه اخرين فرد قبولي)-كرمان


نقل نگيريد لطفا

----------


## mahsa92

> تا 19 هزار گرفته . این خانوم  mahsa92 مشخصه که اصلا اطلاعی ندارن . توجهی نکنید . اطلاعات لازم تو سایت قلم چی هم هست


ضمنا اين نظر كه نوشتيد برا دختر بوده ديگه؟!
من اطلاع ندارم يا شما
گويا نميدونين تفكيك جنسيتي رخ داده
واسه همينم دختر با ٧هزار قبول شده پسر تا ٢٧هزار!!

----------


## konkur100

> ضمنا اين نظر كه نوشتيد برا دختر بوده ديگه؟!
> من اطلاع ندارم يا شما
> گويا نميدونين تفكيك جنسيتي رخ داده
> واسه همينم دختر با ٧هزار قبول شده پسر تا ٢٧هزار!!


خب پس چرا میای حرف منو رد میکنی ؟ من حرفام رو از یک مشاور خب میگم و کاملا تایید شده ! انتخاب رشته کانون رو هم خیلی قبول دارم اگه قدیمی و بکاری نمیومد برش میداشتن ! درضمن یکم رو ادبیات حرف زدنتون هم کار کنید . تشکر

----------


## mehdi.m

> *خب ببینید بدون نداشتن اطلاعات بازم دارین اشتباه میکنید ! آزاد خیلی بیشتر از این رتبه ها رو میگیره دوست عزیز ! شما حتما یه سر بزن سایت قلم چی تو قسمت انتخاب رشته آزاد . درضمن دولتی 30 هزار گرفتن و هست تو سایت قلم چی . 
> *


من مشاور ارشد سازمان استعداد های درخشان هستم پس نمیتونید توی اطلاعات من شک کنید.انتخاب رشته قلمچی هم مملو از اشکاله و براساس اطلاعات سال 92 تنظیم شده که پذیرش پرستاری زیاد بود .توی 2 سال گذشته پذیرش سراسری کمتر شده 
آزاد هم هرسال پذیرش هاش متفاوته ولی بیشتر از 30 هزار توی کل کشور گزارش نداشتیم

----------


## konkur100

> من مشاور ارشد سازمان استعداد های درخشان هستم پس نمیتونید توی اطلاعات من شک کنید.انتخاب رشته قلمچی هم مملو از اشکاله و براساس اطلاعات سال 92 تنظیم شده که پذیرش پرستاری زیاد بود .توی 2 سال گذشته پذیرش سراسری کمتر شده 
> آزاد هم هرسال پذیرش هاش متفاوته ولی بیشتر از 30 هزار توی کل کشور گزارش نداشتیم


برعکس دوست عزیز پذیرش ها و ظرفیت ها 2 برابر شده !!!!!! درضمن رشته پرستاری که نیرو هم میخوان نمیاد تو 2 سال یه دفعه پذیرشش رو از 80 هزار بیاره زیر 30 هزار که !!!! با عقل جور درنمیاد حرفاتون ! من پارسال از یه مشاور خوب تو بابل پرسیدم گفته فقط آزاد بابل تا 29 هزار دانشجو پرستاری میگیره !!!!

----------


## mehdi.m

> برعکس دوست عزیز پذیرش ها و ظرفیت ها 2 برابر شده !!!!!! درضمن رشته پرستاری که نیرو هم میخوان نمیاد تو 2 سال یه دفعه پذیرشش رو از 80 هزار بیاره زیر 30 هزار که !!!! با عقل جور درنمیاد حرفاتون ! من پارسال از یه مشاور خوب تو بابل پرسیدم گفته فقط آزاد بابل تا 29 هزار دانشجو پرستاری میگیره !!!!


از حوصله بحث خارجه مه من براتون ضوابط پذیرش دانشجو ها علوم پزشکی شرح بدم.هر دانشگاهی به تعداد بیمارستان هایی که داره میتونه نیرو بگیره.الان همه بیمارستان ها مملو از دانشجو هستن.اگر پذیرش اینقد بی ضابطه بود کمبود 20 هزار پرستار دوساله جبران میشد
ضمن احترام به نظر اون مشاور محترم اما معمولا مشاوران اطلاعات آپدیتی ندارند.شما براساس واقغیت های موجود تصمیم بگیرید
در مورد بابل هم که شد همون حرف من.زیر 30 هزار
موفق باشید

----------


## konkur100

> از حوصله بحث خارجه مه من براتون ضوابط پذیرش دانشجو ها علوم پزشکی شرح بدم.هر دانشگاهی به تعداد بیمارستان هایی که داره میتونه نیرو بگیره.الان همه بیمارستان ها مملو از دانشجو هستن.اگر پذیرش اینقد بی ضابطه بود کمبود 20 هزار پرستار دوساله جبران میشد
> ضمن احترام به نظر اون مشاور محترم اما معمولا مشاوران اطلاعات آپدیتی ندارند.شما براساس واقغیت های موجود تصمیم بگیرید
> در مورد بابل هم که شد همون حرف من.زیر 30 هزار
> موفق باشید


 اولا ما 200 هزار نفر کمبود پرستار داریم نه 20 هزار تا !!!! بیشتر عزیزان هم رشته پرستاری رو قبول ندارن و نمیرن !! 
درضمن مشاور که کارشه نمیدونه اونوقت اطلاعات شما که نمیدونم تازه دانشجو شدین کامله ؟!!! نکته آخر اینکه من عرض کردم حداکثر در شهرستان های دور مثل ایرانشهر و اینجور جاها تا 80 هزار منطقه 2 میگیرن . منظورم فقط بابل نبود جناب !!!!

----------


## BacheMosbat

داداش شانسیه به خدا یکی سراغ دارم با 5 هزار منطقه دو پرستاری شهرستانی که داخلش بومی هم بوده نرسونده!!!
ولی دیدیم که با 30 هزار منطقه سه پرستاری همون شهر رو رسوندن!!!

خیلیا امسال اینجوری شدن با رتبه خوب هیچی نرسوندن ولی بعضیا با رتبه n هزار رسوندن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehdi.m

> اولا ما 200 هزار نفر کمبود پرستار داریم نه 20 هزار تا !!!! بیشتر عزیزان هم رشته پرستاری رو قبول ندارن و نمیرن !! 
> درضمن مشاور که کارشه نمیدونه اونوقت اطلاعات شما که نمیدونم تازه دانشجو شدین کامله ؟!!! نکته آخر اینکه من عرض کردم حداکثر در شهرستان های دور مثل ایرانشهر و اینجور جاها تا 80 هزار منطقه 2 میگیرن . منظورم فقط بابل نبود جناب !!!!


متاسفانه لحن سخیف شما نشون دهنده ی سر درون هست!
بنده خودم پرستار هستم و کمبود های رشته خودمو بهتر از شما میدونم .20 هزار صحیحه برادر من
دوما حتما توانایی و اطلاعاتی داشتم که بهم این مسیولیت دادن و اینجوری قضاوت کردن صحیح نیست
سوما ایشالا شما با 100 هزار هم قبول بشی.والا ما هرچی میگیم حرف خودتو میزنی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## konkur100

> متاسفانه لحن سخیف شما نشون دهنده ی سر درون هست!
> بنده خودم پرستار هستم و کمبود های رشته خودمو بهتر از شما میدونم .20 هزار صحیحه برادر من
> دوما حتما توانایی و اطلاعاتی داشتم که بهم این مسیولیت دادن و اینجوری قضاوت کردن صحیح نیست
> سوما ایشالا شما با 100 هزار هم قبول بشی.والا ما هرچی میگیم حرف خودتو میزنی


خدا نکنه !!!!!! باش بابا حرف شما . من زیر هزار میارم که محکم کاری کرده باشم و صد در صد قبول شم

----------


## Rezchita

این چجوری اینجا قبول شده؟؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

